# BUG: Talente gehen nicht in Stats ein (Jaeger)



## Rotseh (15. Mai 2008)

Bei Jaegern scheinen die Talente der Skillbaeume nicht in die Berechnung der Stats einzufliessen. 

Beispiele:

Jeder Punkt in "Belastbarkeit-Ausbildung" (BM-Baum) muesste die HPs um 1% ansteigen lassen, es passiert aber nichts.

Jeder Punkt in "Toedliche Schuesse" (MM-Baum) muesste die Crit-Chance fuer Distanzwaffen um 1% ansteigen lassen, es passiert aber nichts.

Jeder Punkt in "Gewandheit der Schlange" (BM-Baum) muesste das Distanztempo um 4% erhoehen und speziell die DPS-Anzeige steigen lassen, es passiert aber nichts.

usw.


----------

